# I've lost my best friend



## dogandbone (Apr 21, 2010)

Sally, my 12 year-old Golden Retriever is at peace now after suffering from suspected stomach cancer. She passed away peacefully in my lap this morning. 
She has been a loyal friend to me ever since I got her as an 8 week old pup, and she has had a very happy life and loving home.
Run free baby girl, I miss you so much and you're forever in my heart xxxxx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

So sorry to hear that you have Lost Sally, Thoughts are with you at this sad and difficult time.

May your spirit run for every free in sunshine Sally.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

So sorry for your loss.

Run free Sally. You were loved very much, and you were a very special friend.


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

So sorry, run free at the bridge Sally x


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

dogandbone said:


> Sally, my 12 year-old Golden Retriever is at peace now after suffering from suspected stomach cancer. She passed away peacefully in my lap this morning.
> 
> *She has been a loyal friend to me ever since I got her as an 8 week old pup, and she has had a very happy life and loving home.*
> 
> Run free baby girl, I miss you so much and you're forever in my heart xxxxx


and I think she would thank you, so many are not so lucky

RIP Sally XXX


----------



## dogandbone (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you everyone for all your beautiful comments, they make me cry (and I'm doing a lot of that at the moment!!!) but it's so comforting to know there are such wonderful people in the community on this board who really understand what it's like to grieve the loss of a pet, it means a lot, thank you xxx


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I am so sorry for the loss of your best friend Sally.
It is a Heart breaking when they leave us.
Was nice for her to go peacefully on your Lap and not away from the ones she loved.
I hope her Happy Memories will help ease your pain and to know that one Day you will up again.

R.I.P Sally and have fun at Rainbow Bridge xx


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

So very sorry for your loss of Sally and I know how you are feeling at this very sad time and truly do feel for you.

RIP Sally xx


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

So very sorry you have lost your beautiful Sally. She had a happy life and a peaceful end, the very best we can all hope for. How poignant for her to go on Rememberance Sunday, lest we forget. RIP Sally xx Take care x


----------



## 1966 kerry (Jul 31, 2012)

im so sorry to hear about sally you are in my thoughts


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

aww i'm so sorry, no words can make you feel better, but hopefully the fact that she lived a long and happy life with you can comfort you - i'll bet she was so happy and contented with the life she had x


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

Only those who have loved and been loved by such a special friend can grieve as you are doing now..Those of us lucky to know that love understand how you feel right now..

Time is your friend and soon the jagged hole left in your heart will ease and you will smile as the happy memories replace this terrible painful one.

(((hugs)))


----------



## Prinkess (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. 
Rest in peace, Sally. x


----------



## Rottiemama (Nov 10, 2012)

Sending you positive thoughts and wishes during this difficult time.
A person who has never loved and lost a 4 legged companion/friend/protector/huggy bear, has never loved at all......

RIP noble Sally.


----------



## melbury (Jul 6, 2012)

so sorry all the best


----------



## Rolacolacube (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. Huge hugs coming your way xx


----------



## thorex (Sep 19, 2012)

RIP darling Sally,:crying::crying: deeply miss and love by those left behind until you meet again.

*Dead is not the end it is a new beginning*


----------



## Giraffe76 (Jan 22, 2010)

Sorry to hear of your loss, we can sympathize.

This past friday we had to put down our 5 1/2 year old beautiful blue eyed husky cross as she had lymphoid cancer and nothing else could be done for her.

She passed away peacefully whilst my wife was hugging her tightly and with her staring into my eyes.

She was my beautiful blue eyed girl who i adored and she adored me too, it crushed me to have to do it but it was for the best.

She is gone far too son but never will be forgotten.


----------



## MrsLen (Sep 3, 2012)

dogandbone said:


> Sally, my 12 year-old Golden Retriever is at peace now after suffering from suspected stomach cancer. She passed away peacefully in my lap this morning.
> She has been a loyal friend to me ever since I got her as an 8 week old pup, and she has had a very happy life and loving home.
> Run free baby girl, I miss you so much and you're forever in my heart xxxxx


I'm so sorry for your loss. How lovely that you were together to the end. Sally was surrounded by love as she passed from this world to the next and that's the best any of us can hope for.

I know how you are feeling, I really do, and I just hope that your treasured memories will bring you comfort in the days to come.

Take care
xxx


----------



## dogandbone (Apr 21, 2010)

I am so overwhelmed by all your replies and kind words, I really can't thank you enough. I'd forgotten how in times of grief simple gestures like this mean such a lot. Bless you all!


----------



## dogandbone (Apr 21, 2010)

Giraffe76 said:


> Sorry to hear of your loss, we can sympathize.
> 
> This past friday we had to put down our 5 1/2 year old beautiful blue eyed husky cross as she had lymphoid cancer and nothing else could be done for her.
> 
> ...


Any loss is painful, but none more so than when it's premature like this; I really feel for you and wish you much strength and courage to help you through your grieving.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

I'm so very sorry. Given time it will be a comfort to you that she passed away peacefully in your arms. It's the last great act of love we can do for our precious pets.


----------



## jonb (Nov 15, 2012)

we know how you are feeling lost Sophie this week due to a large mass growing inside 
RIP Sally


----------



## Cromford (Nov 12, 2012)

jonb said:


> we know how you are feeling lost Sophie this week due to a large mass growing inside
> RIP Sally


So sorry to hear about Sophie. I hope you are coping with your grief.


----------

